# Update



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

Well its been close to 4 months since the kids and I moved out into our own home. Seems that's H has ended the long distance EA/PA about a week ago after OW kept pestering him as to why she wasn't getting any attention. She even sent me a text saying "I could keep the piece of shift of a husband" thought that was funny. 

H is out of the so called fog to which I'm glad for a few days it felt that we were getting along by a little bit (being civil, spending more time with us). Though the OW is out of the picture there are others that he texts and shares pictures with to some that work with him. It seems H enjoys the attention he receives from all these different women. 

Despite of what is going on I have gotten myself back on track; working as much as I can, preparing to take EMT/Paramedic classes soon, spending time with my kids. 

When we moved up to Ohio in June 12' I was a complete mess emotionally, however in the few months I've slowly pulled myself together. It has taken me some time to realize I can be perfectly happy with out H and life does go on maybe not the way I would of wanted but it does. So to anyone going trough a separation regardless of whatever the reason was.. it will get better in time just hang in there...


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like you really have your head in the right place. Good job and I wish you the best of luck as you continue to move forward!


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Couleur


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hang in there TH !! You're better off now than before ...... no one deserves that kind of treatment from a spouse. Things happen for a reason so stay strong !!!


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Hang in there TH !! You're better off now than before ...... no one deserves that kind of treatment from a spouse. Things happen for a reason so stay strong !!!


I keep telling myself that.. In a odd sense its more of a chance I'm getting to redirect my path again. A bliss in disguise..


----------

